# General > Birdwatching >  Yellowhammer

## Dog-eared

Have seen yellowhammers in the garden ( near  Castletown) is this unusial for Caithness?

----------


## Scunner

not really unusual, find them in hedgerows

----------


## Dog-eared

Thanks, have looked at two bird books and internet and all say not found in the Highlands!

----------


## wavy davy

> Thanks, have looked at two bird books and internet and all say not found in the Highlands!


Are you sure that they aren't Siskins - plenty of them in Caithness.

----------


## Dog-eared

Aye thats what my friend said but after looking at a RSPB video they are definately yellowhammers. I had four last year but just two thus spring.

----------


## Ballymore

We're lucky to have Yellowhammers visit us in the Spring and stay for Summer - sometimes just a pair, the most I've seen at a time is 6. We're just south of Wick.

----------


## Fulmar

Have seen them in Latheronwheel and Lybster several times and come every year.

----------


## bod1403

They're around Watten too.

----------

